# Loaches in a planted tank



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

What are some recommended loaches for a planted tank? I've always loved the clown and kuhli loaches (among other bottom dwellers) but don't know what they would do to plants or their roots. So, what loaches do you all keep in your planted tanks?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

The only two loaches I have personal experience with are clowns and kuhlis.

Kuhlis are great in a planted tank. Apparently they will dig in a sandy substrate, but they've never burrowed into my fine gravel. Many people here have clown loaches with no problems, but mine took a liking to a lot of my broad-leafed plants (sword, polysperma, crypts) and had to go for a ride back to the LFS.


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

I love my Kuhlis - they especially like to forage among the bases of my micro swords. I see them all of the time, even during the day when the lights are on. I also have 3 golden zebra botias - great for snail erradication. These two types of loaches never harm any of the plants and will not grow too large for any size tank. I find them a most welcome addition to my planted tank. roud:


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

One thing about my clown loaches (I have 9 of them, ranging from 3" to 6") is that they eat a lot. It's natural for them to munch on the plants IF you don't satisfy their needs.

I'd say that I wouldn't change a thing with my clowns & tank. It's planted - rather densely (although with cheap - common plants), never-the-less it's a planted tank.

One big plus of having them? I've never have any problem with any snails what so ever... even MTS!

They are rather smart fish. Able to memorize "good eats" & how/where to get them - once they taste your plants, then that's it.

flake food alone is a very boring diet for them - I vary their diet with live tubifex, frozen bloodworm, freeze dried bloodworm, flake, shrimp pellets, algae wafers, cucumber & zuchinni


----------



## shawmutt (Aug 10, 2004)

I have kuhliis with no problems. The tank at my school also has kuhliis in a heavily planted tank, and they are actually out and about during the day.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

I have kuhlis & clowns they a great,the clowns have munched on a leaf or two thats about it.I built a cave for them that's where they dug it was the only place they dug in my tank. The clowns for me where getting a little big 8". Finding a new home for them.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have Zebra loaches and Dwarf Loaches (Botia sidthimunki) in my planted tanks.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I just ordered B. sidthimunki and striata with an LFS yesterday. Looks promising. This is the most knowledgeable individual I have talked to in the retail end, and he seems pretty confident that he can get both. The sids he said would be about $12. I've been looking for sids for almost a year, looking for zebras for something a little less than that long.

I refuse to pay online shipping for bait, so if I don't find it at an LFS, I don't get to have it.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

OFF Topic: Aquaverde, where in NY are you located? I'm still looking for a "knowledgeable individual" in an LFS in New York City.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think Aquaverde is in the Hudson Valley.

How would _B. sidthimunki _ do in a smaller aquarium with an SAE?

Mike


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

I have just added 3 B. Sdthimunki in my 50g tank which has 2 SAEs.

No problems!
They are doing great and are very active fish.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Mike's right, Mario, I'm in Saugerties. The LFS is in Newburgh, B&G Pet Shop, and the gentleman I spoke to is named Matt. He keeps planted tanks himself ( roud: ) according to our conversation, although not exclusively. I got the impression he's been in the hobby for a good while, and reeled off the latin names for the fish before I could get it out of my mouth. Beats the heck out of the blank stare I usually get when making requests.

If this works out, I'll be finding out how sids do with SAEs. I have half a dozen they will be sharing space with. (Those boys have me a little worried. They are growing FAST!)


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Skunks (B. morleti) and the dwarf chain (B. sidthimunki). Looking back, I would have to advise against the skunks. They're quite aggressive and makes the tank very chaotic.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess I might have to take a little trip upstate, James.

And yes, SAE's eat like a horde of ravenous pigs and grow just as fast. I got my first batch as slim, little babies, not bigger than a smallish rummynose tetra. Within 9 months, the biggest one topped four inch. (Unfortunately, the whole horde died of a pretty nasty bacterial infection.)


----------



## convicted_convict (Jun 30, 2003)

Botia rostrata are an excellent choice. They reach a maximum size of about 3 inches, they love snails as a food source, and best of all they are a very docile fish. It would be fun to have a large school of them in a tank.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, it's nice to have so many options for loaches in a planted tank. I'd halfway expected to hear that it was impossible due to habits (eating and otherwise). The B. rostrata to me looks a lot like the yoyo loach, are they relatively similar in appearance and temperament? I'm just wondering whether or not they're often mis-marked or mixed and matched at the LFS...


----------



## convicted_convict (Jun 30, 2003)

My Botia rostrata are very docile. I would like to say they wouldnt even hurt a snail but that isnt the case. They look similar in that they have irregular black bands, but their bands wont have the distinct yo yo markings. Each one I have looks different. Since they are pretty similar to the yo yo's they may be mismatched and mis-identified but I would be satisfied with buying either of them.


----------



## MacTech (Jun 12, 2004)

How would Kuhlis react to Amanos and Cherry shrimp, tankmates or snacks?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I picked up a couple of Botia sidthimunki for my little 15G. Amusing little guys to say the least. they were harassed a bit by the Killies, but seem to be doing well. I think I need to get at least one more fish, as the pair seems to be missing something...


Mike


----------



## creepingdeath086 (Aug 21, 2004)

they love snails, i have a blue botia loach, and he stalks on all of the snail infestation by night, and sits under a plant by day :icon_bigg :fish:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Added number three today! I have seen lots of empty shells! I am also providing Hikari sinking wafers.

Great little fish.

Mike


----------

